# Recording high resolution footage with fraps. What specs are needed to have no lag?(P



## dxdiag (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello, I made a forum account just for this question, it's been driving me insane and I hope you hear can help (I'm sure 
someone can). Please also tell me if this is in the wrong category of the forum.
I have two computers. A notebook and a not as good Desktop.

These are my notebook specs:
-NVIDA GeForce 9600M GT GPU
-Intel Core2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz
-4.0 GB Ram
-Windows Vista home Premium
-I'm on a Notebook
-One hard rive with 5400RPM split into two virtual partitions (C: and D: ). C: has 87GB used and the capacity is 144GB. D: 
has 39GB used and the capacity is also 144GB.
-If you need more info I can pull up DxDiag and give you my complete specs, I didn't want to flood the post with that 
though.

My Desktop Specs
-Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz CPU 
-1.00GB RAM
-ATI RADEON X600 256MB GPU
-One hardrive with one partition total space 145GB used space 141GB free space 4GB. Don't know how much RPM this one has.
-Windows XP home SP2.
-Same FRAPS settings exept record location.


I want to record a number of games (Hl2, CSS, Splinter Cell Conviction, GTA4, you get the picture) at a resolution of at 
least 1280 x 720 (YouTube viewers demand a lot). The software I am using is called FRAPS (you probably know it).
Here are my FRAPS settings in the movies tab:
-Fraps version 3.0.3(I bought it, no Warez)
-FPS: 30, 60, 40, 29.7 (I often switch them)
-Capturing location: C:/Fraps or D:/Documents/Videos(again I switch often)
-Hotkey F10(is not overlapping with in game key binding)
-Sound capture:Record external input: Stereo Mix(I want to record in game sound and my voice) that is working fine by the 

way.
-Full size 
-Three options at the bottom all unchecked

I don't care about file size of the videos. I have also worked out a strategy to render the videos so that is not my 
problem.
My problem is that I cannot record any game smoothly (even hl1, the first splinter cell and CS 1.6) at lowest in game 
resolution and graphics settings. I know by now that my specs aren't good enough to run FRAPS smoothly, I was wondering 
if anyone here would know what kind of specs I need. I think it's only the processor but it might be the graphics card, 
that kind of sucks since I can hardly upgrade because I'm on a notebook.

I was thinking of getting an Intel core i7 processor, I'm sure that is enough to record the demanded videos, I say this 
because I know people who have a i7 processor and they have no problem at all recording with FRAPS at the requested 
resolution.

So my final questions are.
1. What specs do you need to record at the desired resolution (1280 x 720) and have NO lag at all (and saves and load 
screens it's ok).
2. I don't want to just get this to work at the worst quality and then have a s**t video. I'm ok to spend money on this I 
just don't want to overkill this.
3. How much would a new desktop computer cost that has the minimum specs of point 1. And what is this desktop computer
(link please).
4. How much would it cost to upgrade my desktop to the specs I need and what do I need to do it.
5. If it's possible to upgrade my Notebook what will it cost and what do I need.

Thank you for reading, I'm sure someone has the knowledge, time and kindness to help me.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

The ultimate challenge of recording HD video ingame and let's say converting analog video to digital form is the write capacity of your hard drive. No matter how fast a computer you have, if the video file can't be written on the hard drive fast enough, it will lag. If nothing else, run the game from another hard drive (same as system drive) and save the video to another (not just another partition, a whole another hard drive. If the game is on the same drive as the operating system, it would preferably be on another partition)
The most efficient way to counter this, however, is an SSD hard drive. Intel X25-M is very recommended for its quality and superior performance. You may find 300$/80GB kind of expensive though. Most probably better just to get a new generation 1 TB drive only to be used for storing the videos. Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 and Western Digital Black are good choices. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 With this method you'll counter wearing the expensive SSD down fast, too.

Case: Antec 300 and Coolermaster 590 are good low-cost quality choices
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3
CPU: Intel i7 860
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260 (use promo code)
Power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
Graphics, either go for a 4890 as it's cheap and offers great performance, or 5850 for performance and DX11 support combined... Or for something a bit cheaper with DX11, better than anything you own, 5770


----------



## dxdiag (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for replying.
If have asked a number of tech support people (that I know cannot reach for information).
And they all said that getting a better hard drive would not solve the problem.
But I will refer them to your post and see what they say.
Thank you keep up the good work!


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Having a powerful computer is also a part in getting the job done, so no, getting _only_ a new hard drive would not solve the problem. Your desktop is too weak for the job, your laptop is so-so, probably could do it somewhat well if it had a good desktop hard drive in addition of the current one, or if it was good enough, even with the current hard drive.


----------



## dxdiag (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you know what minimum specs a pc needs to do what I want. I am willing to pay for any upgrades. Do you think getting an i7 processor will fix the problem.


----------



## dxdiag (Dec 22, 2009)

____bump____


----------

